# Are these Tremper eyes or Bell eyes?



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm trying to tell my house mate she is a Bell but shes saying she cant be because she has Tremper


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

She has the typical Bell Albino patterning but she is just yellow and pink with a little brown and no other dark colors


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

heres the body pic (a very old one, shes a fat girl now)


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I still say she has Tremper eyes 

Gazz if you read this what do you think?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino normal.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

If thats a Tremper Albino i have got to move my Bell Male on as it was to go with her :S

Unless they are compatible ?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

def a tremper : victory:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks Tremper to me...
Bell and Tremper pairing would give normals with hets for Bell and Tremper...


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

can we have pics of adult bell eyes and maybe the defining points for future reference?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

ern79 said:


> can we have pics of adult bell eyes and maybe the defining points for future reference?


Nice idea :2thumb:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

here is the best i could find of Matts male Bell. I think the eyes are the same


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Folks,

best I can get short term !

Bell :










Tremper:










To be honest there's not a massive difference, but Bells tend to be a deeper red centre, with more of a yellowy colour to the main part of the eye.
Trempers are not typically as easy to see any deep red in the centre , with a silvery colour to the main eye. Hope that helps !


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats wierd because her eyes are yellow and not silver. Plus you can see the red depth in the centre. This is where i am getting confused. We wasnt sure if she could be (this ones for Gazz) SPLIT snow :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Only way to prove it 'REALLY' is to test breed, if albino's pop out they are the same strain ! 
As long as you know the definite parentage of one of them then you have your answer.....:2thumb:

If all hatchlings are normal, they will all be het for Tremper and Bell albino....


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Only way to prove it 'REALLY' is to test breed, if any albino's pop out they are the same strain !
> As long as you know the definite parentage of one of them then you have your answer.....:2thumb:
> 
> If all hatchlings are normal, they will all be het for Tremper and Bell albino....


Cheers by the way the sister to the Enigma you bought off us produced another crazy morph! We hav put pics up on here :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Just seen it... I'm wondering what they have in their mix.
I wasn't/still aren't convinced they don't have snow in them you know......:mf_dribble:
I've had 2 Hypo enigmas and 2 normals from her myself, nothing snow yet but she looks very snowish to me.

I'm not massively up on the enigma hatchlings but think that yours 'may' be snow ?


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the Hypo Enigmas! It still has no yellow pigmentation. as with the Hypo she was born with yellow on her :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

marcgroovyge said:


> We wasnt sure if she could be (this ones for Gazz) SPLIT snow :lol2:


There's no such thing as SPLIT Snow:Na_Na_Na_Na:.As a snow is a snow.It's Snow SPLIT *Super snow*.People will get confused by people saying SPLIT Snow:lol2:.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

gazz said:


> There's no such thing as SPLIT Snow:Na_Na_Na_Na:.As a snow is a snow.It's Snow SPLIT *Super snow*.People will get confused by people saying SPLIT Snow:lol2:.


Nuts you foiled me plan to confuse the world! :devil:


----------

